# Lighting options for a 16 gallon bowfront



## Mondrin (Jun 23, 2011)

I've got a 16 gallow bowfront with the standard aqueon hood and light. The light that came with it is a 18" T8 8000K bulb. I've found that my taller plants do ok with this but any low plants do not and obviously it is a low light situation. I also find that the lighting in the front "bow" is not that good. First thing I did was buy an all glass hood, which allowed more light, a broader area of lighting into the tank. I believe the tank is now brighter than it was before but it doesn't solve the area in the front "bow" and I'm doubting it is enough light for my forefront plants.

My Local fish store had a 36W CFL 10,000K light (strip with legs) which I tried. The amount of lighting was good but the color was too green for my taste. Makes the plants look great but not the fish or the substrate/rocks/etc. Next I tried two LED sets they had which would fit. The only one that was useful was very similar to the CFL and was too green (Marineland...nice light). 

So I'm a bit stumped. Are there any higher power lighting solutions that would fit this tank (20" wide) that are a lower color degree? The light to be somewhat attractive so my wife is happy (no cheap metal reflectors hanging from the ceiling, though if it was stylish....)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The Marineland Single-Bright and Double-Bright LEDs should both be a 6700k color, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mondrin (Jun 23, 2011)

It was the marineland double bright. The fish store said it was 10k but I didn't check any other sources. The color was better than the CLF 10k but it wasn't really wide enough. Had it been less expensive then perhaps I would have kept it. If I could just stuff another of the T8 bulbs I have now into a hood I bet it would be perfect.


----------

